# you bastids out cutn er what?



## bitzer (Jan 6, 2016)

It sure has been dead in here. We finally got winter a week ago. Just in time for our "january thaw" comin 2mrw. Guna get cold after that tho. So what the hells goin on?


----------



## rwoods (Jan 6, 2016)

Camping? Ron


----------



## bitzer (Jan 7, 2016)

Somewhere without internet.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 7, 2016)

mudd, ice, more mudd, maybe some ice this weekend? I'm not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Somewhere without internet.



LOL...most of us that went camping are home again but I doubt very much if many of them will come back here. Can't really say that I blame them.

I'm not doing any cutting and probably won't be for quite a while. We lost most of the sale on our family ground to last summer's fires and wound up selling what was left to a chip outfit.
There wasn't much that would have made decent saw logs after the fire and the price was lousy anyway. We'll have to decide whether to replant or just sell the ground and get out of it entirely. There are people interested in buying it but the land has been family ground for several generations. We have other ground we can log but we hadn't planned on touching it for a few more years.
We did manage to do a lot of remediation before the rains started and so far....fingers crossed...the erosion from what has been the wettest winter on record has been minimal.
We'll see what happens this Spring when the snow and mud go away.

In the meantime I'm doing a lot of fishing. I've been cutting bait.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 7, 2016)

At least that wet winter is putting a dent in the drought!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2016)

madhatte said:


> At least that wet winter is putting a dent in the drought!



Yup. Kinda. We had the wettest December in Humboldt County history and they're still grumbling at us about not meeting mandatory water conservation goals.
California...gotta love it.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, well, we just got a couple of new trucks here at work and they're all CARB'd to the gills and I don't even live in California!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2016)

Seems like its " or what" this morning.
Well I worked the last day of last year and the first day or this year so there's two good years right! One day into to the new year and one day worked and one job quit. Last year was a year to forget.
I bought everything, broke everything, lost everything and sold everything.
IDK I've been waiting for a Falling contractor to free up from remote management meetings for two days.(some of you guys know him from days gone by here) he has been doing exceptionally well on the coast and everywhere since the last lull in 2009. Anyway he got a bunch of Mountain Pine Beetle (MPB) Fall & burn jobs over the Rockies. I'm getting ready to take a chunk on contact. I have to buy another snowmobile and hire a block thrower/bucker. Getting my winch repair, getting my GPS repaired, both brand new when they broke of course. Gives me about $ 57 per tree after I pay my guy.Prime Contractor pays the fuels and camp or hotel in this case. Could be a good run, could go to April? IDK Hope I can get something concrete this morning or I will have to focus elsewhere.
January is go time here .


----------



## Jim Timber (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm still waiting to see if I try logging my place this winter or just wait until the ground's firm again next warm season.

Snow reports from my neighbors don't sound too bad, but we're going into a little cold snap and I have a bit of work left to do at home before I hit the woods.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 7, 2016)

Gologit said:


> LOL...most of us that went camping are home again but I doubt very much if many of them will come back here. Can't really say that I blame them.
> 
> I'm not doing any cutting and probably won't be for quite a while. We lost most of the sale on our family ground to last summer's fires and wound up selling what was left to a chip outfit.
> There wasn't much that would have made decent saw logs after the fire and the price was lousy anyway. We'll have to decide whether to replant or just sell the ground and get out of it entirely. There are people interested in buying it but the land has been family ground for several generations. We have other ground we can log but we hadn't planned on touching it for a few more years.
> ...



My 2 worthless cents hang on to the ground, family ground is ground to run back too, only reason to get out of it is if the taxes are so high as to be an unnecessary burden.

Had things gone differently I'm sure I wouldn't be searching for new ground to call family ground... but that's the distant past and nothing to be done about it now but start over.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 7, 2016)

Gologit said:


> LOL...most of us that went camping are home again but I doubt very much if many of them will come back here. Can't really say that I blame them.
> 
> I'm not doing any cutting and probably won't be for quite a while. We lost most of the sale on our family ground to last summer's fires and wound up selling what was left to a chip outfit.
> There wasn't much that would have made decent saw logs after the fire and the price was lousy anyway. We'll have to decide whether to replant or just sell the ground and get out of it entirely. There are people interested in buying it but the land has been family ground for several generations. We have other ground we can log but we hadn't planned on touching it for a few more years.
> ...


So you retired guys do fish?


----------



## bitzer (Jan 7, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Seems like its " or what" this morning.
> Well I worked the last day of last year and the first day or this year so there's two good years right! One day into to the new year and one day worked and one job quit. Last year was a year to forget.
> I bought everything, broke everything, lost everything and sold everything.
> IDK I've been waiting for a Falling contractor to free up from remote management meetings for two days.(some of you guys know him from days gone by here) he has been doing exceptionally well on the coast and everywhere since the last lull in 2009. Anyway he got a bunch of Mountain Pine Beetle (MPB) Fall & burn jobs over the Rockies. I'm getting ready to take a chunk on contact. I have to buy another snowmobile and hire a block thrower/bucker. Getting my winch repair, getting my GPS repaired, both brand new when they broke of course. Gives me about $ 57 per tree after I pay my guy.Prime Contractor pays the fuels and camp or hotel in this case. Could be a good run, could go to April? IDK Hope I can get something concrete this morning or I will have to focus elsewhere.
> January is go time here .


Keep on pushin and makin chips. Logs on the deck every day. Go home. Eat, ****, sleep, repeat. What else is there? ****in slammin big timber.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> My 2 worthless cents hang on to the ground, family ground is ground to run back too, only reason to get out of it is if the taxes are so high as to be an unnecessary burden.
> 
> Had things gone differently I'm sure I wouldn't be searching for new ground to call family ground... but that's the distant past and nothing to be done about it now but start over.



I'd like to see it stay in the family. All of the net profit...in those rare years when there is any profit...goes into an educational trust for family members and some small scholarships for other people not related. When any of the family members wanted to go to college...including post graduate and doctoral programs...the money was there for them. They had to keep a certain GPA to keep the money rolling in but I don't remember anybody ever being disqualified if they were really trying.

Some of our younger family members, educated, city folk now, successful in areas far removed from their roots, have forgotten that it was the logging that paid for their college. They're the ones who favor selling out. I don't speak to them much.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2016)

bitzer said:


> So you retired guys do fish?



At every opportunity.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 8, 2016)

Gologit said:


> I'd like to see it stay in the family. All of the net profit...in those rare years when there is any profit...goes into an educational trust for family members and some small scholarships for other people not related. When any of the family members wanted to go to college...including post graduate and doctoral programs...the money was there for them. They had to keep a certain GPA to keep the money rolling in but I don't remember anybody ever being disqualified if they were really trying.
> 
> Some of our younger family members, educated, city folk now, successful in areas far removed from their roots, have forgotten that it was the logging that paid for their college. They're the ones who favor selling out. I don't speak to them much.



Solid. I like seeing this tradition still alive, in spite of the millennial disconnect from the land.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 8, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Keep on pushin and makin chips. Logs on the deck every day. Go home. Eat, ****, sleep, repeat. What else is there? ****in slammin big timber.


Makes me Laugh ^^^^

I like you!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 8, 2016)

Gologit said:


> I'd like to see it stay in the family. All of the net profit...in those rare years when there is any profit...goes into an educational trust for family members and some small scholarships for other people not related. When any of the family members wanted to go to college...including post graduate and doctoral programs...the money was there for them. They had to keep a certain GPA to keep the money rolling in but I don't remember anybody ever being disqualified if they were really trying.
> 
> Some of our younger family members, educated, city folk now, successful in areas far removed from their roots, have forgotten that it was the logging that paid for their college. They're the ones who favor selling out. I don't speak to them much.



If they insist, try and sell it to another logger at least, the city jerks don't understand what acreage means for a persons stability, both financially and mentally.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Jan 8, 2016)

Working on the log trailer, waiting for the big freeze!!!


----------



## bitzer (Jan 8, 2016)

Gologit said:


> At every opportunity.


I would too. Randy is roo busy riding that damn Harley apparently.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Makes me Laugh ^^^^
> 
> I like you!


****in A.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 8, 2016)

Wood Cutter said:


> Working on the log trailer, waiting for the big freeze!!!


Yep. Come Monday should be able to put the hammer down.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I made a call to Jordon's operations/Logistics manager who I new from another coast falling company some years back and he sent me all the policies and such but the word hadn't trickled down yet. 40 min later I get the call. YEAH. He's openings back up on the coast on the 19th too but busheling is my game still. Bought a new lid and 6 K&H.
The Guy still had the Snowmoble in Vancouver I had been set on but when I said I need registration he seemed to get cold feet even know he has a pic on Craig's list with a Plate on the side of it...lol
That's all I needed to Know. That sucks but good day all 'n' all.
I'll Buy one this weekend and back over the hills. No Mechanical on any of his beetle jobs which is awesome. Last year I went as an employee and got the scraps. The bunchers took all the big sites. 4 hours travel as well as sledding into your wood on top of that. I'm rolling the dice again. This year seems its going to pay out leaving that last job. Looking a lot more promising. There will be sites that'll break your back and break your spirit, But you have to push on believing... "pencilville'! ..next stop!...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2016)

No wood left round here, just as well. It's so cold here it would freeze the balls off a brass monkey.
Mostly just recutting the cut I'd already cut. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2016)

Gologit said:


> LOL...most of us that went camping are home again but I doubt very much if many of them will come back here. Can't really say that I blame them.
> 
> I'm not doing any cutting and probably won't be for quite a while. We lost most of the sale on our family ground to last summer's fires and wound up selling what was left to a chip outfit.
> There wasn't much that would have made decent saw logs after the fire and the price was lousy anyway. We'll have to decide whether to replant or just sell the ground and get out of it entirely. There are people interested in buying it but the land has been family ground for several generations. We have other ground we can log but we hadn't planned on touching it for a few more years.
> ...


How does it feel chump? Paybacks are a biatch aren't they? 
Don't make me come down there!
Freakin *****! Lol


----------



## bitzer (Jan 9, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Well I made a call to Jordon's operations/Logistics manager who I new from another coast falling company some years back and he sent me all the policies and such but the word hadn't trickled down yet. 40 min later I get the call. YEAH. He's openings back up on the coast on the 19th too but busheling is my game still. Bought a new lid and 6 K&H.
> The Guy still had the Snowmoble in Vancouver I had been set on but when I said I need registration he seemed to get cold feet even know he has a pic on Craig's list with a Plate on the side of it...lol
> That's all I needed to Know. That sucks but good day all 'n' all.
> I'll Buy one this weekend and back over the hills. No Mechanical on any of his beetle jobs which is awesome. Last year I went as an employee and got the scraps. The bunchers took all the big sites. 4 hours travel as well as sledding into your wood on top of that. I'm rolling the dice again. This year seems its going to pay out leaving that last job. Looking a lot more promising. There will be sites that'll break your back and break your spirit, But you have to push on believing... "pencilville'! ..next stop!...


Good to hear! What kind of wood are the beetles killin up there?


----------



## bitzer (Jan 9, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> How does it feel chump? Paybacks are a biatch aren't they?
> Don't make me come down there!
> Freakin *****! Lol


Bob burnt yer family woods huh?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Good to hear! What kind of wood are the beetles killin up there?


"What kind"? The small kink I hope.. Lol
The is MPB..(Mountain Pine Beetle), is this case. We have spruce Beetle and Fir Beetles too. The Fir Beetle go into trees that are down so they have contracts to fall trap trees as well. It was widely understood By BC residents that the MPB 'started' in Tweedsmire park here and was/is becoming an epidemic as the winters were getting typically warmer. Much has gone into the states now. When I can on here a few year ago I heard @paccity speak of 'fighting them' in the '80's so I looked into it and found they were first discovered a bevieve in the 1890's in the black hills in ND. They have changed the name since though. I'm sure they had traced them almost as far as Mexico.
They actually came out of dormancy in 3 areas in BC. They like the bigger Pine as they have more protection from the cold. I would like to know more about what people here know about it before this recent epidemic hit.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> How does it feel chump? Paybacks are a biatch aren't they?
> Don't make me come down there!
> Freakin *****! Lol



Looks like it's time to put John back on IGNORE.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2016)

Gologit said:


> Looks like it's time to put John back on IGNORE.


Lol.... What more can be said. He'll be all right in the morning. Of course at his geographical location that's ..OH about another 4 months.

What about the poor girl he's having the one night stand with?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2016)

Gologit said:


> Looks like it's time to put John back on IGNORE.


Lol, thought you had me on ignore.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2016)

Lol ..^^Busted


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe it's time we all buried the hatchet, and that doesn't mean between someones shoulders. Lol
One becomes quite humble when you're in a tangled stand of basturd growth.
John


----------



## windthrown (Jan 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> The is MPB..(Mountain Pine Beetle), is this case.



I am losing my lodgepole pines to MPB here. They are 'supposed' to be more resistant to them, but this year's summer heat + beetles did some of them in. Now I have some dead snags to cut, but they will make good firewood. I inspected the trees here when I bought this place 5 years ago, and noticed the beetle damage to some of the pines. It has gotten worse in the past few years. I also have canker on some pines as well. Damn bugs and fungus! Never mind the fires here. These dead pine snags would go up like torches if I left them standing.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> "What kind"? The small kink I hope.. Lol
> The is MPB..(Mountain Pine Beetle), is this case. We have spruce Beetle and Fir Beetles too. The Fir Beetle go into trees that are down so they have contracts to fall trap trees as well. It was widely understood By BC residents that the MPB 'started' in Tweedsmire park here and was/is becoming an epidemic as the winters were getting typically warmer. Much has gone into the states now. When I can on here a few year ago I heard @paccity speak of 'fighting them' in the '80's so I looked into it and found they were first discovered a bevieve in the 1890's in the black hills in ND. They have changed the name since though. I'm sure they had traced them almost as far as Mexico.
> They actually came out of dormancy in 3 areas in BC. They like the bigger Pine as they have more protection from the cold. I would like to know more about what people here know about it before this recent epidemic hit.


With all the bugs and germs around here it will be amazing if we have any trees left in the next 20 years. I knew the pine beatles were in the western U.S. didnt realize it went that far north.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 10, 2016)

Well its 9 with a windchill of -7 currently. -6 tonite. Winter is really here. Hope it stays til April now.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 10, 2016)

bitzer said:


> With all the bugs and germs around here it will be amazing if we have any trees left in the next 20 years. I knew the pine beatles were in the western U.S. didnt realize it went that far north.



The beetles go as far north as the boreal forest in the arctic.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 10, 2016)

windthrown said:


> The beetles go as far north as the boreal forest in the arctic.


They say the new green is brown.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 11, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> They say the new green is brown.



There are massive swaths of dead pines in the US West, from Sandy Eggo into Kanookistan and east to the great plains. They probably have them in Mexico as well.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 11, 2016)

windthrown said:


> There are massive swaths of dead pines in the US West, from Sandy Eggo into Kanookistan and east to the great plains. They probably have them in Mexico as well.


Like grass, vegetated matter will never stop growing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2016)

Still cutting here. No end in sight. It's growing faster than I can cut it down.


----------

